# What is the truth behind flashing radios twice?



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have heard that it can fry your radios if you flash the same radio version over themselves. For example, flashing 4.0.4 radios over existing 4.0.4 radios.

Is there any truth to this? I see it mentioned often but haven't seen any reports of it actually happening

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Try it out and let us know









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Trial by error my friend. Take one for the team. :3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

That makes absolutely no sense

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> That makes absolutely no sense
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know it makes no sense but thats why I'm asking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

I flashed the 402 radios over each other 2x as I was having issues when I first got my device. Wasnt patient. Nothing bad on my end. I dont see how it would fry them though. Its just writing the same thing over.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Did nothing to me, flashed over numerous times. Honestly never considered it would fry, as it didn't on HTCs. Although thats kinda a dumb thing to assume swithing brands, so im glad lol.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

If that was the case, I'd have a paperweight right now...


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

It can not hurt. For example every time you flash tranq from p3 its it his script to flash the radios. If this was true my phone would be a burnt pile of plastic.

follow me on twitter @jandmsparky


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks everyone, I just did it and all is well.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

In fact I think when you flash something that's the same the file is automatically removed and rewritten. Therefore impossible to ruin your radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

I always believed that was caused by people not knowing what the hell there talking about haha. Ya know, if your phone does, or if u pull the battery while flashing radios, then yes you could possibly brick your shit. But I've flash the new radios 3 times (yes, don't judge me) and all is well. Hey brotha, the Pats will live to fight another day LoL. Man whata game. I kinda feel bad for Welker. Sox start soon. That's gonna be a bigger circus act hahah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iowabowtech (Oct 12, 2011)

The only time I know this has happened was on the original Inc and it was a patch radio. For whatever reason, a double flash on that one ended very poorly. Bottom line, I lean toward verifiable, full radios ever since although I'd consider a patch from a very trustable source.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I flashed my CDMA Radio to Radio instead of Radio-CDMA through fastboot... nothing worked lol. But it booted until I figured out my issues. It was a pain to reflash the new radio and took about 5minutes through fastboot but it fixed itself

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LeoD (Jul 17, 2011)

iowabowtech said:


> The only time I know this has happened was on the original Inc and it was a patch radio. For whatever reason, a double flash on that one ended very poorly. Bottom line, I lean toward verifiable, full radios ever since although I'd consider a patch from a very trustable source.


+1

Yep and if I remember correctly it was a patch file for the incredible radio. I for one always use caution when I'm flashing Radios period.


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

I have flashed 4.03 radios like 20 times over each other, and everything was fine (was doing it because I mistakenly thought you had to each time you flashed a new rom)

Also flashed the new 4.04 leak over itself 2-3 times. No problems.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Doubles your signal!

G Nexus


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

No no no no no.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

The only time this should present an issue is if you are using the radio patches like what was extracted from the 4.0.4 update and turned into a CWM flashable update. Those have to flash over 4.0.2 radios. If you flash through fastboot (or something that flashes the full radio and not a patch) then it won't matter.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

When you are going to flash a rom and you whipe you data/caches, do you need to re-flash the radios and kernels after doing so?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> When you are going to flash a rom and you whipe you data/caches, do you need to re-flash the radios and kernels after doing so?


Nope. Radios are there to stay through any data wipes until you change them.


----------



## gti18t (Dec 24, 2011)

iowabowtech said:


> The only time I know this has happened was on the original Inc and it was a patch radio. For whatever reason, a double flash on that one ended very poorly. Bottom line, I lean toward verifiable, full radios ever since although I'd consider a patch from a very trustable source.


Yes that's what I have read also from my Inc days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> When you are going to flash a rom and you whipe you data/caches, do you need to re-flash the radios and kernels after doing so?


As Burncycle said, your radios will stay intact through ROM flashes and data wipes. The kernel will be replaced with the one included in the ROM when you install a new ROM, so if you want to stay with a particular kernel, you have to flash that again after the ROM.


----------

